# Ways to Increase Libido



## Helpfulguy (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi. I just joined the site and am interested in ways people have increased their, or their significant other's, libido. My wife and I had a patch where her drive decreased significantly. I did a ton of research and we were able to get her "back on track". Since then it's become a hobby of mine to help other couples/individuals in similar situations. Anyway, interested in hear what has and hasn't worked. Thanks!


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Helpfulguy said:


> Hi. I just joined the site and am interested in ways people have increased their, or their significant other's, libido. My wife and I had a patch where her drive decreased significantly. I did a ton of research and we were able to get her "back on track". Since then it's become a hobby of mine to help other couples/individuals in similar situations. Anyway, interested in hear what has and hasn't worked. Thanks!


What did you do that worked with your wife?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

We are physically fit and eat mostly healthy.

I also often take zinc before bedtime.

She uses over the counter hormone cremes for overall balance and a supplement called "Steel Libido" for women.

Steel Libido is supposed to be taken an hour before activity but she likes how she feels overall.


----------



## Helpfulguy (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks! We tried Steel Libido for women with mixed results. What kind of success did you have?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Helpfulguy said:


> Thanks! We tried Steel Libido for women with mixed results. What kind of success did you have?


She feels happier, better mood, more energy and she has a much easier and more pleasurable experience during sex.

It does get her frisky.:smile2:


----------



## Helpfulguy (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks! Which version does she take? It looks like there is a Steel Libido for Women, Steel Libido PINK for women, and CBD+Steel Libido PINK.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Why are these things always 'pink'? Do they just _assume_ the gender?

Any advice on how to _decrease_ a libido?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Helpfulguy said:


> Thanks! Which version does she take? It looks like there is a Steel Libido for Women, Steel Libido PINK for women, and CBD+Steel Libido PINK.


It is Steel Libido for women by Irwin Naturals.

It is a green bottle and the words "for women" are pink.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

InMyPrime said:


> Any advice on how to _decrease_ a libido?


Tell her some of your jokes. :gun:


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

I think diet, exercise, and attitude have a lot to do with libido. While I have not had issues in that area, it could be due to proper diet and exercise. If I had a problem, I'd add a good supplement that supports libido.

I'm 55 and feel better today than I did at 35. It is due to a good diet with lots of vegetables and regular weight bearing exercise. I don't do much cardio, except with my husband.  I find there are foods I cannot tolerate, such as wheat or anything containing gluten, cow's milk dairy, and avocado. Removing these from my diet and adding in more vegetables and exercise seems to have made the difference in how I feel. If you have food sensitivities, cut them completely out and readjust your eating habits.

I believe that too many carbohydrates can create all sorts of health problems, including hormonal. However, hormones can get out of whack for various reasons, so taking a hormonal support supplement can be of help. I take a menopause supplement that has worked well to keep me from experiencing many issues that women in peri-menopause often deal with. Who knows, that may be part of what keeps my libido at a steady state.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Helpfulguy said:


> Hi. I just joined the site and am interested in ways people have increased their, or their significant other's, libido. My wife and I had a patch where her drive decreased significantly. I did a ton of research and we were able to get her "back on track". Since then it's become a hobby of mine to help other couples/individuals in similar situations. Anyway, interested in hear what has and hasn't worked. Thanks!


Respectfully, and I surely might be mistaken, kind regards if so - it seems like you're marketing something?


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> Tell her some of your jokes. :gun:



I meant MY libido....But this will do too 

The problem is, the less she ****s me, the more funny I get. The more funny I get, the less she ****s me.

So it’s kind of a never ending spiral which I don’t know how to change!

The other day, she literally almost killed me with facesitting, just to shut me up, just as I inquired whether she sat on some sugar, because of her sweet ass...

“I may not go down in history, but I sure as hell am going down on you!!!” 

(Seriously. Stop encouraging me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Helpfulguy said:


> I did a ton of research...


Let us look at an opposite problem and try to reverse engineer it. I have actually read a lot about people that have a hyperactive libido that want to reduce it. 

One of the main suggestions is just exercise with the idea that if the body is tired and worn out then it is difficult to get aroused. Then you look at people with a low libido and they too are told to exercise because it reduces stress and makes the body healthier which encourages a more active libido...

Then you have all kinds of mental health drugs that tend to have various side effects on libido. Most antidepressants often cause problems with libido. These drugs however are not used to limit or regulate a hyperactive libido with the exception of nursing homes in patients. So one would think that prescription drugs that make you depressed would then make your libido skyrocket... wow stop and think about how depressing that would be? So obviously a mental health drug for increasing libido is just something that would be way to big of a liability for pharmaceutical companies to pursue. 

Then you get into the hormones of which things that counteract testosterone tend to get some attention. Prolactin counteracts testosterone in the male body and it is understood that this is naturally released during male climax to resolve and end the male sexual response. Sure enough, scientists are busy working away at drugs that inhibit prolactin and enable men to have multiple orgasms. But oddly enough this does not increase libido, it just enhances an existing one. 

Then you get into the blood pressure medications, many of which have negative impacts on libido. We all know viagra was originally developed as a blood pressure medication, but with the odd side effect of improving the quality of an erection. Oddly enough when used for increasing sexual performance, it does not work without an existing libido.

Then you can go to extreme measures such as castration to reduce libido. If you have ever adopted a pet, the veterinarian will inform you that male pets need to be neutered prior to reaching a certain age or else the behavioral benefits will not be effective. And if you read about individuals that have undergone this procedure for whatever reason (transexuals for example), it does impact the libido but does not eliminate it entirely. So why then do people not get testicular transplants kind of like kidney transplants for the purpose of restoring a libido? Probably because most guys would be uncomfortable with their wives having balls, even if it did turn her into a sex fiend. Much easier to just give injections or use testosterone patches to the wife versus her wanting you to give her some attention on her balls. However giving someone testosterone has all sorts of bad side effects, many of which are just too risky to consider for most people. 

So.... you can see the only pharmaceutical way to increase libido with drugs or supplements is going to be a drug that creates severe depression and makes our spouse go bat **** crazy. 

That puts us back at square one to reevaluate that exercise suggestion again!

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

Pt-141


----------



## Helpfulguy (Aug 13, 2019)

Does PT-141 really work? Does it have to be administered with a needle (I thought I read there was a nasal spray at one point)?


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

my wife and i have been taking bio-identical testosterone, and it does wonders.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

InMyPrime said:


> Andy1001 said:
> 
> 
> > Tell her some of your jokes. <a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/smilies/gun.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Gun" ></a>
> ...


I also enjoy humor in intimate time, keep it up IMP.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> We are physically fit and eat mostly healthy.
> 
> I also often take zinc before bedtime.
> 
> ...


My wife brought home a bottle of Steel Libido a few months ago. I didn’t comment on it to her or get my hopes up. It had about the same effect on her as taking a baby aspirin. Perhaps it works better if there’s something already there for it to boost.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> My wife brought home a bottle of Steel Libido a few months ago. I didn’t comment on it to her or get my hopes up. It had about the same effect on her as taking a baby aspirin. Perhaps it works better if there’s something already there for it to boost.


 @Fozzy I can't recall but I think you two aren't far off from our age?

Does she do any exercise or use any hormone cremes?

There is one product that Mrs. C uses on and off that gives her pretty good results.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> @Fozzy I can't recall but I think you two aren't far off from our age?
> 
> Does she do any exercise or use any hormone cremes?
> 
> There is one product that Mrs. C uses on and off that gives her pretty good results.


We’re both early forties. She does not exercise beyond gardening. No hormone supplements for either of us, although she’s had her hormones tested and was told they’re “in the normal range”


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> We’re both early forties. She does not exercise beyond gardening. No hormone supplements for either of us, although she’s had her hormones tested and was told they’re “in the normal range”


Yeah. I don't think her issues are biologically or physically inspired.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Yeah. I don't think her issues are biologically or physically inspired.


I’d hesitate to even say she has issues. We as a couple have issues. She’s just the way she is and so am I.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> I’d hesitate to even say she has issues. We as a couple have issues. She’s just the way she is and so am I.


I'm just looking at things from my perspective. I personally think something is going on if physically healthy adults don't want sex.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> I'm just looking at things from my perspective. I personally think something is going on if physically healthy adults don't want sex.


Kind of like someone being on birth control for over 20 years, then saying that she doesn't want to take anything that screws with hormones when asked about doing something about lack of desire.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

I take Steel Libido for men. 

It sure feels as if it increases my testosterone levels, desire levels, energy level, and muscle mass growth when I lift weights.

No side effects that I’m aware of. 





Helpfulguy said:


> Thanks! We tried Steel Libido for women with mixed results. What kind of success did you have?


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

JMHO, but I would wager that all of these libido enhancers are placebos. They work for those who WANT better sex or more energy. For those who try it out for the sake of shutting up their partner...probably no change at all.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Lift free weights.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Diet, Exercise, Stress Management, Hormone/Thyroid Optimization, Lifestyle optimization, limit porn. PT141 will definitely give the libido a big boost. Most of the OTC libido supplements do very little, if anything (aside from placebo).


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

Helpfulguy said:


> Does PT-141 really work? Does it have to be administered with a needle (I thought I read there was a nasal spray at one point)?


IIRC when people started using the drug intranasally, they noticed an increase in blood pressure. This led to the FDA’s decision to put a hold on all research of the drug. They eventually got approval for subcutaneous use.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

A new partner usually works wonders. And it can carry over to improve your libido with your spouse. Of course, this requires that you have a mutually consensual open relationship or other arrangement!


----------



## WNC_Couple (Aug 17, 2019)

We're new to the board but like most couples have faced this issue. This has becomes much easier to understand after being together over 35 years.

Rock bottom - are either/both of you dealing with trauma from childhood of an alcoholic parent/grandparent, date rape, verbal/physically abusive person, teacher, etc? If so the mind tries to bury this pain way down deep but you can't move forward until these hurts come to light. Try to work them our with your spouse or someone you trust.

The biggest fights by percentage of couples is over money. Talk it out and figure it out. Easier said than done, lol. We know this one with the scars. Lots of on-line resources to help but the hard part is talking with your spouse without starting a fight. 

Example of a good thing. DW (dear wife) has a security gland and feels much more secure with 3-6 months of living expenses sitting in savings. 

DW's libido is great since we've dealt with our past and she has a security blanket in savings. She can relax and express her sexual side when she feels secure. Only took us/me 30 years to figure this out and the benefit is we both get to enjoy the time in the bedroom


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

pplwatching said:


> IIRC when people started using the drug intranasally, they noticed an increase in blood pressure. This led to the FDA’s decision to put a hold on all research of the drug. They eventually got approval for subcutaneous use.


Correct. For now, it is approved via injection only. Stuff definitely works, but it rather individualistic in getting the dosing/protocol down correct.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> JMHO, but I would wager that all of these libido enhancers are placebos. They work for those who WANT better sex or more energy. For those who try it out for the sake of shutting up their partner...probably no change at all.


I remember a pharmaceutical study that was done a while back for the drug that was to be sold as the female version of viagra. It was not a success because the placebo worked just as well. What was unique about this study was that the placebo worked really well. In fact I think it had over a 30% success rate.

So there was some controversy over this study with some people anecdotally begging for just the placebos from this study! Upon further investigation it was discovered that the study was using porn as part of the procedure for administering the placebo as well as the drug being tested. Well now that explains everything. 

This makes me think of some of the documentaries I have watched that were done by Laura Berman. Women would complain about libido problems and they would then go through some testing that I think was for the purpose of measuring blood flow available to the erogenous zones. The idea is that if there was not enough blood flow, then there would be difficulties. This testing procedure was demonstrated on the documentary as appropriately as it could be done. The test was done by giving these women some VR goggles that would portray highly romantic imagery (AKA porn) and the women were handed a device that looked like a hitachi vibrator, but with all sorts of various textures and contours on the vibrating end to use under a blanket. "....good news! It looks like you are getting plenty of blood flow!"

So why is it that virtually all men know exactly what it is that can be used to increase libido and it is freely available in just a matter of clicks. Meanwhile when it comes to women doing this, many seem to need instructions from a doctor in order to justify it as being OK.

*Porn = increased libido*


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

badsanta said:


> *Porn = increased libido*


https://towardsdatascience.com/why-correlation-does-not-imply-causation-5b99790df07e


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

badsanta said:


> *Porn = increased libido*





pplwatching said:


> https://towardsdatascience.com/why-correlation-does-not-imply-causation-5b99790df07e


 @pplwatching the article you posted was about why correlation does not imply causation. 

This trial I remember is impossible to research as there is too much that has happened in the past ten years. But imagine if you discover a pharmaceutical company coincidentally used porn during a clinical trials of a drug that improves female libido, and the control group taking a placebo demonstrated equally as positive results. These results were far more positive than many of the other studies done on the same topic compared against other trials using placebos. Controversy ensued, all the news agencies were making fun of the pharmaceutical company and even the late night political pundits wanted to sign up for the trial to see what kind of porn they were using. 

If you were someone working for the FDA and this happened would you suggest that the clinical trial that used porn should be re-administered without porn? If so then explain your answer? Would you be OK with pharmaceutical companies using porn as part of testing a libido drug since there may indeed be no causation to the results of the test?

You don't have to answer, I think the whole thing is funny about the drug company that did that. I wish I could find the article. Before it was discovered what they had done, I think congress members actually got excited about the placebo that was used thinking there would be no side effects and wanted to know how it was administered. They thought perhaps it was just bringing awareness to the topic alongside a libido placebo could help many people. It brought awareness alright and everyone was making fun of it! 

Regards, 
Badsanta

PS: with regards to the medical community's attitude toward using explicit content when it proves useful during various proceedures... imagine the cliche of a male going to a IVF fertility clinic to donate a specimen. The cliche is that he is provided with a private room that includes some viewing "materials."


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

badsanta said:


> If you were someone working for the FDA and this happened would you suggest that the clinical trial that used porn should be re-administered without porn?


Your hypothesis was a cause-and-effect relationship between porn and arousal. The study that you cited was measuring the blood flow in/to women's genitals when they are sexually aroused (if I am understanding your post correctly). This is not the same thing as a woman's libido and/or her ability to become aroused. My guess would be that the study you're recalling was conducted because these women were complaining about pain during sex - not a lack of ability to become aroused. There is a correlation between porn and arousal - in some cases, but this study does not prove causation.

In your hypothetical situation, a study measuring a drug's ability to stimulate libido (let's take pt-141 for example) is, in fact, done without introducing external sexual stimulus. The FDA would never accept a study of a libido drug that used porn, and in fact pt-141's tests were done without it. So, yes, if such a study did use porn then I would absolutely say the study was flawed.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

badsanta said:


> PS: with regards to the medical community's attitude toward using explicit content when it proves useful during various proceedures... imagine the cliche of a male going to a IVF fertility clinic to donate a specimen. The cliche is that he is provided with a private room that includes some viewing "materials."


I think really though, the point of the OP, it is not about stimulating the person's libido, it is about stimulating that person's libido so that it is directed at you (two completely different things IMO).


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> I think really though, the point of the OP, it is not about stimulating the person's libido, it is about stimulating that person's libido so that it is directed at you (two completely different things IMO).


Current models for sexuality suggest a dual system. One that facilitates desire and a separate one that inhibits desire. For example if you are extremely aroused, all your desire is directed at your wife, and you knock over a candle causing the room to catch on fire... your sexual inhibition system would take over and make you completely unable to have desire and direct it at your partner. You would stop, react to the fire and try to put it out safely.

Research goes on to indicate that with many women there is nothing wrong with their sexual arousal systems that increase libido, instead it is an overactive suppression system that prevents it with the person they would want to direct it at. 

Ironically the one way to suppress the sexual inhibition system is to overpower by stimulating arousal. Most women with this problem prescribe to the "fake it until you make it" philosophy. Could porn help with that? Probably. Do women use romance novels instead of porn? Yes, but these novels are just too unrealistic compared to porn which makes them resent their husbands for not being romantic enough. A women harboring resentment will not be able to direct any desire towards her spouse. Meanwhile porn is much more realistic when it comes to the romance a man is willing to give his wife in order to initiate sex. 

I'm joking as a write this being a little tongue in cheek, but no lie, one of my wife's best friends totally hates her husband because she is addicted to romance novels and came to the conclusion that her husband will never be that romantic towards her. 

Meanwhile many men often report that viewing porn does not impact the existing desire they have for their wives.

Half seriously, 
Badsanta


----------

